# So, what was that about?



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

After Floyd finished the race and got off his bike he was surrounded by people. He tossed his water bottle at someone and said something (it didn't look like he was too happy about something). Right after that everyone pretty much covered him up and got him out of there. Anyone have a clue what it was about, Paul/Phil didn't comment on it.

It struck me as very odd considering how easy going/nice he typically seems on the camera.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Call it killer instinct (or pushy reporters). I'd probably do the same if I'd just finished decapitating my way into the yellow jersey.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

He's getting swamped as he gets off his bike. Given that he's got hip problems, is in chronic pain, and has just finished a long hard ride, I'd say he's got a short fuse for getting knocked into. He's a fist of rage, afterall.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

It looked like someone doused him with water from behind. At least that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

ignore - stuttering post


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

what? you never noticed that reporters, photographers, and cameramen like to swarm racers JUST after they crossed the line? 

I'd like to see how you'd like to be hounded after riding at your max for an hour+ ?



Just Sam said:


> It struck me as very odd considering how easy going/nice he typically seems on the camera.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

botto said:


> what? you never noticed that reporters, photographers, and cameramen like to swarm racers JUST after they crossed the line?
> 
> I'd like to see how you'd like to be hounded after riding at your max for an hour+ ?


I doubt I'd throw a water bottle and yell at them, but thats me. He didn't do it every other time he finished and was swarmed, and the person he was venting at wasn't right on him like 30 other people were. But thanks for the input...


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just Sam said:


> I doubt I'd throw a water bottle and yell at them, but thats me. He didn't do it every other time he finished and was swarmed, and the person he was venting at wasn't right on him like 30 other people were. But thanks for the input...


He did seem ticked at someone in particular. There was that glance back a moment later, part like he regretted popping off, part like "what an ass." Don't know what it was, but it's gone now. Regrets all around, I'm sure.

Off topic: I don't know how these guys get through stages like L'Alpe d'Huez without stopping, getting off the bike, and just plain flattening some of those drunkards.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Probably just David Walsh and Pierre Ballester yelling at him, "What? Another _American _wins Le Tour??? We are going to be _so_ all over your a**!"

You _know_ Phloyd wouldn't take that crap.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/?id=live/tour0619


> He is immediately mobbed by team officials and photographers. He gets quite angry at the latter, who don't give him enough space.


I have a feeling that he was hit by a camera.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yeah, I agree...*

get of the bike, your heart is in your throat, it's hot as hell and a bunch of wack jobs try shoving cameras and microphones down your throat shoving and pushing your staff around. I'd be PO'ed as well. Obviously the press love him though.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I noticed the water bottle throwing incident too, and was a little pissed off at it.

He has no right to be Po'ed. This is like the movie starts being pissed at the papperazzi (sp.). These people want fame and fortune, usually the latter coming after the former, but then they want to be left alone. Hey, if you want money and you need the fans to get it, I would suggest being nice to the fans. Heck, most people like you and I would be more than happy to give an interview after winning the Tour de France. I have posted about this before, but there is a huge difference in the way that Lance conducts himself off the bike versus Floyd; however, I'm still not a big fan of Lance. I like Floyd's background and his stance on wealth in general, but I hate his rebel type attitude.

Now, if somebody hit him with something that actually caused pain, I'd be fine with the throwing of the water bottle. If somebody threw water at him, there is no justification for the throwing of the water bottle. Heck, there is no justification of the throwing of the water bottle even if somebody said something ignorant to him. This kind of reminds me of the World Cup where Zidane head butted Matterazzi. I don't care what somebody says to you, there is no need for violence.


----------



## boomersooner4900 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Get a grip!!*



fabsroman said:


> I noticed the water bottle throwing incident too, and was a little pissed off at it.
> 
> He has no right to be Po'ed. This is like the movie starts being pissed at the papperazzi (sp.). These people want fame and fortune, usually the latter coming after the former, but then they want to be left alone. Hey, if you want money and you need the fans to get it, I would suggest being nice to the fans. Heck, most people like you and I would be more than happy to give an interview after winning the Tour de France. I have posted about this before, but there is a huge difference in the way that Lance conducts himself off the bike versus Floyd; however, I'm still not a big fan of Lance. I like Floyd's background and his stance on wealth in general, but I hate his rebel type attitude.
> 
> Now, if somebody hit him with something that actually caused pain, I'd be fine with the throwing of the water bottle. If somebody threw water at him, there is no justification for the throwing of the water bottle. Heck, there is no justification of the throwing of the water bottle even if somebody said something ignorant to him. This kind of reminds me of the World Cup where Zidane head butted Matterazzi. I don't care what somebody says to you, there is no need for violence.



No need for violence? Give me a break, he tossed a water bottle at someone that was in his face suffocating him 10 seconds after he finished a max effort, I probably would have punched those people in the side of the head. How would you like a bunch of blood sucking reporters trying to crush in on you and ask you a bunch of dumb-a$$ questions when you are just trying to catch your breath and get a drink. I'm sure he just wanted to get the hell out of there, he had the same demeanor when they tried to mob him after his long break-away a couple of days ago. 

BTW, I don't think you can say that any cyclist is in the sport for the money or fame. From everything I've read they are way underpaid for the suffering they go through, and the exposure they give to the sponsors. Especially on the way up to the top. And do you really think that Floyd Landis is going to be famous over here after about a month? I think he, like most other winners, just wants to win. No matter what the prize is.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

So, are you telling me that Floyd should not have expected a bunch of reporters to rush him after he won the yellow jersey today? I think even a moron would be able to figure out that the reporters would rush him for a comment/story. If he didn't know that was going to happen, then he is dumber than a bunch of rocks.

What does Floyd get paid? How much money does he win for the Tour? Before winning the Tour, Floyd wasn't one of the favorites like Basso or Uhlrich, so he probably didn't make top dollar, but something tells me that the stars of the teams are not terribly underpaid. Heck, I am willing to bet that most of them are not underpaid. If I could get paid to race my bike, you can bet I would. I go out on rides right now and suffer and nobody pays me for it, but hitting a hill right or going through a descent smoothly is well worth the suffering.

The fact that you would toss a waterbottle at, or slug a reporter, for being in your face seeking a story after you won the Tour, is what is wrong with society. If you do not want the attention, then do not win the Tour, which is considered a huge deal in Europe. It is kind of the equivalent of the World Series, the Super Bowl, and the World Cup. I bet those players, at least the stars, get mobbed by reporters after winning those events. I guess they should pick up whatever is next to them and hurl it at the reporters. Better yet, maybe they should pack guns with them and shoot a couple of reporters. That would show those reporters. Bet the reporters would be a little more hesitant about approaching them after that.

By the way, in Maryland, intentionally hurling a water bottle at a reporter just because they are approaching you is considered an assault. Somehow, I doubt the reporter could be charged with any crime whatsoever for merely approaching you.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

First of all you don't even know what happened! You are only speculating from what you saw on television. Second, don't be so freaking dramatic about something when again, you have no idea what actually happened! 
As far as what's wrong with society... well, let me just say that a big problem now a days are people like you that are quick to judge and point a finger when again, YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED!!!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you read my first post above, you will see that I said it was okay for Floyd to throw the bottle if he had been hit or hurt in any manner, but I also stated that no amount of verbal lashing warrants the use of force.

Now, this appears to be your first post on this entire subject, and you do not even address the subject, but lash out at me for my opinion. Yeah, I'm the problem alright. Maybe you should look in the mirror. Oh yeah, those that live in glass houses shouldn't be throwing stones.

So, why don't you post something a little bit more enlightening than just trying to throw something at me. I thought I covered each scenario correctly because I do not know exactly what happened. However, if you in all your genius can think of any other acceptable circumstances for lashing out at somebody in violence, please set them out so we can all take a shot at your level of character.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Oh, gawd, comparing that incident to Zidane's premeditated and very violent head butt of Materazzi is _absurd_!  

Then again, if you think Zidane was provoked, maybe some reporter called Landis' mom a "Mennonite terrorist" or whatever.

Pure speculation either way.

I'm sticking with my David Walsh and Pierre Ballester theory. Hell, maybe even Lance paid them to provoke him. :wink:


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, you really are dramatic.... "look in the mirror, glass houses, all my genius, level of character"... take a freaking breath. I guess you know me now from just one little post huh? Oh well, I'm sorry if I offended you in any way. 
My point is SIMPLE... I'll say it again, nobody knows exactly what happened. PERIOD.
I have no further comments for you on this topic... have a nice day


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You call that drama? I thought I led a pretty boring life, but if you think that what I posted was dramatic, your life must be more boring than mine.

The initial thread starter was asking if anybody knew why Floyd threw the bottle. Somehow, I seriously doubt anybody other than Floyd will ever really know why he did that. Just like nobody but Zidane will ever know why he head butted Materazzi.

The thread got a little side tracked and I wrote a reply to somebody else that thought it was okay to be pissed off at the press. That is what got us here.

I will never be able to answer the initial thread starter's question.

Also, at this time I would like to point out that you attacked me first by saying that I am one of the problems of society. I guess you judged me based upon one or two posts, and now you are pissed at me for judging you based upon your one or two posts that I read. That is hilarious.

Here is a portion of your post directed to me "well, let me just say that a big problem now a days are people like you that are quick to judge and point a finger when again, YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED!!!"

Again, let me point out that I didn't judge Floyd, but the person that said it was okay to throw the water bottle at the press just for getting around him. I gave several examples where I thought it would be innapropriate for Floyd to have thrown the water bottle along with an example where it would have been okay. I never said that any example applied specifically because I did not know exactly what happened. My "dramatic" point regarding the use of a firearm was to prove a point that violence is not acceptable, unless of course it is to counter violence.

Read a little more thoroughly before jumping down somebody's throat, and if you want to elaborate about what type of person you are, feel free. At another board I visit, there is a way to send Private Messages, but I haven't seen that option here. Otherwise, I would have taken this issue off of the thread because it really isn't appropriate here. Just ends up sidetracking the thread.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Just Sam said:


> After Floyd finished the race and got off his bike he was surrounded by people. He tossed his water bottle at someone and said something (it didn't look like he was too happy about something). Right after that everyone pretty much covered him up and got him out of there. Anyone have a clue what it was about, Paul/Phil didn't comment on it. It struck me as very odd considering how easy going/nice he typically seems on the camera.


I didn't see anything wrong or odd. Just a typical finish line mob at the biggest race in the world.



fabsroman said:


> I noticed the water bottle throwing incident too, and was a little pissed off at it. He has no right to be Po'ed.


I'm pretty sure we all have "the right" to dislike something. And yes, you are a drama queen.:cryin:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, you don't see me calling you and coldplay morons (hint, hint) just because the two of you can only write one or two sentence thoughts/replies. So, why don't we stop with the name calling. From what I have read, this board puts with a lot of that crap. I have asked for help on picking out a frame in a couple of other forums and there have been very few replies, yet I post some thoughts on this thread and I am a drama queen. Let's see, I have about maybe 15 posts on this board and I am already being called names. However, on another board I visit I have 6,000+ posts in over 6 years, I am a moderator, and nobody calls me names even though we debate politics and such.

Then again, name calling is only used by those that cannot come up with a decent counter argument, and I would tell you what kind of people they are, but I would be calling you names.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Let's see, I have about maybe 15 posts on this board and I am already being called names. However, on another board I visit I have 6,000+ posts in over 6 years, I am a moderator, and nobody calls me names even though we debate politics and such.


politics and such say you? wow! :skep:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The fact that one is in the limelight does not excuse others from churlish behavior towards them. Perhaps you disagree, fabrosman, in which case I suggest you hurl a few verbal insults towards Barry Bonds or some other steriod freak and see how far your 6,000 posts get you.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

Judging by how calm floyd always is and how he even managed to talk to the press calmly after wednesday, it seems like he had to be bumped/knocked into/whatever to chuck a water bottle, making all of this over-reacting is pointless. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt on this one. how much damage do you think throwing a water bottle could really cause? maybe he had it frozen in the team car or filled with rocks he picked up at a rest stop to get ready.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

*I just see more whining here....*



fabsroman said:


> Hey, you don't see me calling you and coldplay morons (hint, hint) just because the two of you can only write one or two sentence thoughts/replies. So, why don't we stop with the name calling. From what I have read, this board puts with a lot of that crap. I have asked for help on picking out a frame in a couple of other forums and there have been very few replies, yet I post some thoughts on this thread and I am a drama queen. Let's see, I have about maybe 15 posts on this board and I am already being called names. However, on another board I visit I have 6,000+ posts in over 6 years, I am a moderator, and nobody calls me names even though we debate politics and such.
> 
> Then again, name calling is only used by those that cannot come up with a decent counter argument, and I would tell you what kind of people they are, but I would be calling you names.


Stick to the subject, don't take everything so seriously, and you won't get bashed for it.

Just because I'm intelligent enough to condense my thoughts into one or two sentences, and you feel the need to draw out your thoughts into long boring paragraphs, doesn't make me any more or less a moron than yourself. Your post count here or any other website doesn't count for any additional credibility, it just means you spend a lot of time on the internet. We were all watching the same bike race. Don't be so judgemental. Get over yourself.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

"I suggest you hurl a few verbal insults towards Barry Bonds or some other steriod freak and see how far your 6,000 posts get you."

Now that's funny right there... I don't care who you are!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> He has no right to be Po'ed.


Give me a break! He has EVERY right to be Po'ed. Just because he is highly paid, or is a public figure of some sort, doesn't mean that he should expect to be in the middle of the scrum, and that he should have to take crap from anyone. It's not like he has refused access to the press. Have some respect for the man--he is not public property.


----------



## boomersooner4900 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey...Fabsroman...Calm down. 

Let me ask you this, (it's rhetorical so please don't fire off one of your essays on how other people suck) What in the he!! makes you think that the public or reporters has the right to mob someone and annoy them, just because they are in the public eye and make a lot of money? This isn't just about Floyd, it's about any celebrity or sports star. Your tax dollars don't pay their salaries. 

Here's the answer: You (we) don't. If they want to give an interview, fine. If not, then that's fine too. Leave them alone, and if they want the attention they will find a way to get it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

give floyd a break. at the end of 3 days with 3 all out TTs right after a bonk day. I would cut him some slack for having a short fuse.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

For those of you that think I am not calm, trust me, I am. I do a lot of writing, reading, and debating in my profession, so I don't really get riled up easily. I just like writing and debating stuff, but I try to refrain from the name calling. If you guys have a differing opinion from mine, that is all fine and good. Everybody has an opinion, and you know what they are worth, mine included.

Tyler,

Do you play professional or semi-professional soccer? I know it isn't on point with the thread, but just thought I'd ask. As far as the amount of damage that can be caused by a water bottle, it depends on whether it is full or not. However, the way Floyd threw it I would think it was empty, but none of us know the answer to that either. Like I said above, and I have said at least one or two times since initially writing it, I have no issue with him throwing the bottle if he was actually physically harmed.

FondriestFan,

I agree that childish behavior is never warranted except from a child. However, who was acting childish? Was it Floyd for chucking a water bottle in a tantrum, or was it the reporter for God only knows what (i.e., none of us know what the reporter did to deserve the water bottle). As far as Barry Bonds is concerned, I think I covered that issue in the Drugging or Doping forum at the bottom of the board. Don't know exactly how Barry Bonds came up in this, but if you want to read my thoughts on doping, look at that thread. As far as the 6,000 posts are concerned on the other board, it has gained me at least 20 friends that I have personally met from the board, and a couple of hunts. At this rate, it doesn't look like I'll make any friends on this board.

BoomerSooner,

Your question isn't rhetorical because there isn't a known answer to it like yes or no. You just want it to be rhetorical because you don't want my opinion on it. Every celebrity and sport figure knows that they will be in the public eye if they make it. Most people want that until they get it. Then they don't want it anymore, with the exception of Donald Trump. Some athletes are very good about it, others are not. The entire reason that Floyd is racing is so that his team sponsors can be seen by millions of people. The sponsors want the exposure too. Now, to say that a celebrity or sports figure should not have to deal with this stuff isn't right, or that they should be able to haul off and hit somebody is also not right. Floyd could have gotten off the bike and said, "I'm sorry, but I am really tired right now. I'll give you guys an interview in a little while." Who knows, maybe that is exactly what he said after he threw the bottle. Maybe that is what he said before he threw the bottle and then somebody nudged him anyway. Who knows.

At the end of the day, these people are not public property, but they owe their fame and fortune to their fans that follow them. A lot of professional sports teams no longer want the "bad boy" on their team. Personally, I am pretty tired of professional sports and Hollywood, but I watched this Tour because of the doping scandal. I wanted to see how everything played out and to see if the Tour would be different without dopers. Now, I am waiting to see how the entirety of professional sports will deal with all the doping and cheating issues that have come up recently.

Sasquatch,

I am an attorney, and can end up spending several stressful days in Court on a single case. I guess it is just fine for me to come out of the courthouse and chuck my briefcase at somebody. I'm sure you wouldn't mind it if you were on the receiving end because I had just had three stressful days in my life. Of course, the counter argument is that you wouldn't have known that I had three stressful days in a row before I hit you with the briefcase, but the reporter would have known that Floyd had three stressful days in a row.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

This is _still_ going on? Let it go, come on. It was just a water bottle, flicked. He ripped off his jersey and flicked it before towelling himself off with it after Morzine, surrounded by people hovering all over him there too. This is hardly Ron Artest.

Less time has been spent debating oil wars, the inconsistencies apparent in "free speech", or which wheel offers the lowest ratio of micro-accelerations.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Sasquatch,
> 
> I am an attorney, and can end up spending several stressful days in Court on a single case. I guess it is just fine for me to come out of the courthouse and chuck my briefcase at somebody. I'm sure you wouldn't mind it if you were on the receiving end because I had just had three stressful days in my life. Of course, the counter argument is that you wouldn't have known that I had three stressful days in a row before I hit you with the briefcase, but the reporter would have known that Floyd had three stressful days in a row.


But you wouldn't chuck the briefcase at me if I din;t do anything right. C'mon guys, floyd is human too. We all react out of emotions sometimes. Give him a break :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

Just Sam said:


> After Floyd finished the race and got off his bike he was surrounded by people. He tossed his water bottle at someone and said something (it didn't look like he was too happy about something). Right after that everyone pretty much covered him up and got him out of there. Anyone have a clue what it was about, Paul/Phil didn't comment on it.
> 
> It struck me as very odd considering how easy going/nice he typically seems on the camera.


This kind of thing is not all that rare. Go back and watch some tapes of Lemond. I remember where Lemond set himself up to win in 1990 with his ride up Luz Ardiden, distancing himself from Chiapucci. At the end of the race all kinds of reporters/photogs got in his face and initially he was fine and then he popped. Hampsten did something similar on the top of Alpe d'Huez in 1992, when someone rushed and touched him. He vigorously shoved the guy back. Considering the circumstances it should not be all that surprising that they would like a little room when finishing a 200k race in the heat. A little personal space is not altogther too much to ask.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> I am an attorney, and can end up spending several stressful days in Court on a single case. I guess it is just fine for me to come out of the courthouse and chuck my briefcase at somebody. I'm sure you wouldn't mind it if you were on the receiving end because I had just had three stressful days in my life.


As an attorney, you know that that is a totally misleading analogy. You left out the key point, so I'll rephrase. If you walked out of the courthouse and were immediately smothered by people bumping you and shoving things in your face and not allowing you to move, and one guy was so aggressive you felt compelled to throw your briefcase at him, I'm sure you might not be proud of your behavior, but I'm sure you would feel justified in your actions. 

That's what were talking about here.


----------



## triscuit (Sep 13, 2004)

I missed the water bottle chuck, but two days before, when he had his big comeback and was mobbed at the line, he looked kind of upset and did a kind of "Whoa! Everyone just back off!" kind of thing with his hands and looked like he said something to that effect. My take, though of course I don't really know, is that to race the way he does he counts on anger or aggression or whatever, and is not capable of switching it off immediately after crossing the finish line. Then he is surrouned with people pushing him and jostling him, possibly causing him a little worry that someone will push too hard, he will hurt his hip and it will cause a problem with riding the next day. So he is more touchy than he normally would be. He seems very gracious with the media at other times. It may be that he should expect to be mobbed at the finish line, but I don't know why that means he should have to like it.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Nothing compared to a few of the Badger's finish line explosions. I love those incidents. Pantani and Virenque chucking spectators along the climbs, Belli blasting Simoni's relative in the face. All part of the charm of cycling.

Spectators do some stuff that deserves retaliation and journalists are no better (though RAI's Alessandra De Stefano can somehow always part the seas to get in for the interview).


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

fabsroman, never played soccer, used to play goalie in ice hockey. I put that 'out of work goaltender' thing cause I stopped playing really competetively after shoulder surgery after high school. Ironically, I used to have a coach who threw the teams waterbottles on the ice for poor officiating ( if you saw some of the reffing you might even think it justafiable ).

To change the subject, cause this one has been beaten to death, anyone remember when Robbie McEwen yelled at that kid who ripped a bottle off his bike after a stage? Can't remember it that specifically, lotsa Australian accent, he ended up giving it to a younger kid and then muttering "f-n idiots" riding away. saw it on some tour dvd


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I covered this above. If Floyd was physically harmed, meaning a push that he could actually feel, then what he did was justified. If not, then it wasn't justified in my eyes. I think we are splitting hairs on this one.

Hopefully, in a little while I will understand how this board works. Just figured out how to PM somebody. Now, I need to understand how these mini threads within threads work. Hopefully, this reply works out correctly.


----------



## ([[:->= (Sep 8, 2005)

*Well obviously....*

...he was hoping for the Prix Citron.


----------

